# New Shop in Albuquerque, NM



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

For those looking for a good shop with knowledge and talent in NM, you now have an option... located in the NW valley, Innovative Audio and Styling offers it customers great products and nearly 40 years of experienced in the automotive aftermaket industry. We offer Car Audio, Security and Video, we also specialize in OEM integration and bluetooth options for just about any vehicle. Full Interior restyling, exterior styling, HID upgrade kits, bolt on performance pruducts, body kits as well as complete custom or updated wiring for your customs, classis and hot rods.

Website is currently in devlopment I will update with the site asap.

please feel free to call us at 888.835.9602

We are currently setting up our line card as follows.

Arc Audio
Image Dynamics
Ultra Tech (Ultra Sub)
Audison
Hertz
Second Skin
Stinger/Select Products
Mobridge
Kenwood Excelon
Pioneer

Performence/bolt on 
this line card will be updated later. we are still putting a full compliment together.

HID kits from Flashtech.

we will update this post as we confirm more.

thanks,
Bryan


----------



## angelspeedfreak (Oct 5, 2009)

Good to see that there are options in NM.....

Best of luck to you.


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

this if for March, but we will be continuing this special thru the end of April


----------

